# Hiiiilfeee!! Wie mache ich Fotos mit einem klick grösser?



## Lenya (28. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich bin ich hier auch völlig falsch *schäm* aber weiss sonst leider nicht weiter
(

Ich möchte auf meiner HP, meine Fotos -weil es sind soo viele - einige sehr klein darstellen und wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt, dass man sie mit einem Klick vergrössern kann (hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich *grins*)

Ich habe das iPhoto Plus 4 und bearbeite meine HP in Frontpage!

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit oder brauche ich dazu noch etwas anderes?

Wäre super toll, wenn mir jemanden antworten könnte )

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!

Viele Grüsse

Lenya


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2005)

Hai,


> wahrscheinlich bin ich hier auch völlig falsch



da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.  ;-). Für Html Editor gibt es ein anderes Forum.

Was du suchst ist eine Funktion für eine Bildergalerie. Aus der Art deiner Fragestellung schliesse ich mal, dass du keine Ahnung von Html, Javascript, PHP oder ähnlichem hast.


Daher empfehle ich dir Jalbum  zum erstellen deiner Bildergalerien.
In wie weit eine Funktion zur Erstellung von Galerien in Frontpage integriert ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da müsstest du im entsprechendem Forum noch einmal nachfragen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

